# Basic Articulations/Joint Actions



## bdc (Jan 27, 2006)

I typed up a list of articulations for my own personal benefit before going on my course, originally posted it on another forum- thought it might make a decent sticky/post to refer to if anyone is interested, have fun 

*Shoulder*

*Flexion:* (Decreasing the joint angle) Moving the arm upwards in front of you e.g. performing front raises

*Extension:* (Increasing the joint angle) Moving the arm out behind you after hanging vertically

*Medial Rotation:* Rotation towards the centre of the body e.g. performing internal rotations

*Lateral Rotation:* Rotation away from the centre of the body e.g. performing external rotations

*Abduction:* Lateral movement away from the midline e.g. concentric movement involved in lateral raises

*Adduction:* Medial movement towards the midline e.g. eccentric part of lateral raises

*Transverse Adduction/Horizontal Flexion:* Movement towards the midline in a horizontal plane e.g. Flyes or clapping your hands together with straight arms

*Transverse Abduction/Horizontal Extension:* Movement away from the midline in a horizontal plane e.g. bent over/seated lateral raises

*Shoulder Girdle*

*Elevation:* Pulling the scapula up e.g. concentric part of a shrug

*Depression:* Moving the scapula down e.g. eccentric part of a shrug

*Protraction:* Forward movement of the scapula e.g. what happens to your body after your performing too many horizontal push movements without equal antagonistic movements

*Retraction:* Pulling the scapula back e.g. what happens to your body after your performing too many horizontal pull movements without equal antagonistic movements

*Spine/Neck* (Applies to both)

*Flexion (1):* (Thoracic section (kyphotic curve/upper convex) Decreasing the angle of the joint, bending the spine forwards e.g. rounding of the back *(2):* Cervical section (neck/higher concave) e.g. pushing chin to chest

*(Hyper)Extension (1):* (Lumbar section (lordotic curve/lower concave) Increasing the angle of the joint, arching the spine back e.g. performing hyperextensions *(2)* Cervical section (neck/higer concave) e.g. pushing head towards back

*Lateral Flexion/Abduction (1):* (Thoracic section (kyphotic curve/upper convex) Lateral movement away from the midline e.g. oblique crunches *(2)* Cervical section (neck/higer concave) Tilting head so ear moves towards shoulder

*Reduction/Abduction:* For both sections, returning to the anatomical position (Stood upright with arms by side and palms facing forward)

*Rotation:* For both sections, rotation around the bones longitudinal axis

*Elbow*

*Flexion:* Decrease in joint angle e.g. bringing the forearm up as if you were performing a bicep curl

*Extension:* Increase in joint angle, returning to anatomical position from flexion e.g. tricep extension

*Forearm*

*Pronation:* Rotation so palm faces down

*Supination:* Rotation so palm faces up

*Knee*

*Flexion:* Decrease in joint angle e.g. performing leg/hamstring curls

*Extension:* Increase in joint angle e.g. performing leg extensions

*Lateral Rotation:* Rotary movement, knee bent- turning the lower leg outwards (small movement)

*Medial Rotation:* Rotary movement, knee bent- turning the lower leg inwards

*Ankle*

*Plantarflexion:* Extension of the ankle e.g. tiptoe action

*Dorsiflexion:* Flexion of the ankle e.g. pulling the foot towards the shin

*Inversion/Supination:* Turning the sole inwards

*Eversion/Pronation:* Turning the sole outwards

*Hip*

*Flexion:* Decrease in the joint angle e.g. from the anatomical position raising a straight leg in front of you

*Extension:* Increase in joint angle e.g. from the anatomical position pushing a straight leg behind you/performing reverse hyperextensions

*Abduction:* Medial movement away from the midline of the body

*Adduction:* Medial movement towards the midline

*Transverse/Horizontal Abduction:* As above but in a horizontal plane of motion

*Transverse/Horizontal Adduction:* As above but in a horizontal plane of motion

*Medial Rotation:* Rotating the thigh inwards

*Lateral Rotation:* Rotating the thigh outwards

*Circumduction:* Circular movement e.g. with leg straight, performing circles with your feet

To summarise toes, fingers, wrists and thumb joints: (hinge joints have flexion and extension alone i.e. the interphalangeal finger and toe joints). The carpometacarpal joint of the thumb has adduction, abduction and opposition and is a saddle joint, the metacarpophalangeal and metatarsophalangeal joints (knuckles) of the thumbs/fingers and toes has all of those excluding opposition and are elipsoid joints. The wrist can perform flexion, extension, adduction and abduction.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice mate - good read.


----------

